# Still waiting for seeds



## niteshft (Jan 29, 2011)

It's been a month and a half and still no seeds, Nirvana says they forgot to put stamps on the first shipment, they were replacing seeds that got crushed from my original order which, was a replacement for hermed seeds. So, they supposedly put stamps on it and sent it on it's way. Again, it was returned to them without any explanation to me and resent a few days ago. I've had so many problems with orders from Nirvana that the only problem left to have is a letter from customs. They are the only suppliers that I have delt with and I think it's time to move on and try the others. Attitude will be my supplier for my next order I think. I'm not happy with the germ rate and condition of the seeds that I have gotten over the past 4-5 orders I placed. Tiny or colorless seeds just don't want to germ for me. I produced seeds better than the quality I've been getting from Nirvana. I have rooted for them because they have resent seeds to me for each order I have placed with them but you know, if the replacement seeds aren't any better, what good is thier customer satisfaction efforts anyway.

I felt it was important to share my expereance. I have heard alot of good things about Nirvana but there is another side to it as well and felt it was only fair to share my bad expereance along with the good that I have in the past.


----------



## budtender (Jan 29, 2011)

My first order was from attitude it arrived in 8 day with 100% germ rate in paper towel. My 2nd order was from Nirvana took 10 days which was fine but like you said the seeds were were light in color looked a little immature IMO, only 50% germed and the ones that did live grew so slow I pulled them up. Every order since has been from Attitude and having 100% germination rate.
Hope this helps. keep em green, bt


----------



## the chef (Jan 29, 2011)

Didn't gypsy sell his seed co.?


----------



## niteshft (Jan 29, 2011)

the chef said:
			
		

> Didn't gypsy sell his seed co.?


 I don't know if Nirvana Shop is a different company than gypsy or not.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 29, 2011)

there are 2 in is Nirvana Seed Co and the other one is Gypsy Nirvana Seeds


----------



## leafminer (Jan 30, 2011)

budtender said:
			
		

> My first order was from attitude it arrived in 8 day with 100% germ rate in paper towel. My 2nd order was from Nirvana took 10 days which was fine but like you said the seeds were were light in color looked a little immature IMO, only 50% germed and the ones that did live grew so slow I pulled them up. Every order since has been from Attitude and having 100% germination rate.
> Hope this helps. keep em green, bt



Budtender, going back oh, maybe three years or whatever, my first order from Nirvana did the same. IMO it's a gamble with them. I just ordered some beans from there and heaven only knows. . .


----------



## Moto-Man (Jan 30, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> Budtender, going back oh, maybe three years or whatever, my first order from Nirvana did the same. IMO it's a gamble with them. I just ordered some beans from there and heaven only knows. . .



This thread has convinced me not to order from Nirvana. 

I got a "customs" letter last year following a BC-Seed-King order; they were cool, replaced it and whatever, germ rates just about 100% and prices are amazing - it still skeered me tho. (I dont wanna lose my house which I own 

Just ordered some Larry OG - pricey! - from sowamazingseeds (thx HL  

I'll let you guys 'n gals know what happens w/ that.


----------



## niteshft (Jan 31, 2011)

The intention for this thread wasn't to stear everyone away from Nirvana but to inform. Some people have gotten good results from Nirvana Shop and thier prices are at the low end of the average price for seeds. It's just that you shouldn't get your hopes up that the seeds you get will provide you with a full garden and like in my case, it gets expensive running a 1000W light for just 3 plants when I had plans for 6. It would be wise to get enough seeds to plan for losses so you end up with the the count you are looking for. For myself, it's just too, much trouble but others might find that solution to work.


----------



## trillions of atoms (Jan 31, 2011)

good thread


----------



## maineharvest (Jan 31, 2011)

I always order my Nirvana seeds from Gypsi Nirvana Seed Boutique and have had 100% germ rate and nice looking seeds every time.  Ive grown the following Nirvana strains and have got some amazing plants 

White Rhino
Papaya
Blue Mystic
Afghani
AK48
PPP
Top 44
Northern lights
Bubblicous


Im sorry to hear you had such bad luck.  Try ordering from the Boutique and I bet you will be happy.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 1, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> I always order my Nirvana seeds from Gypsi Nirvana Seed Boutique and have had 100% germ rate and nice looking seeds every time. Ive grown the following Nirvana strains and have got some amazing plants quote]
> 
> 
> That's interesting because I had read that Gypsi Nirvana was the rogue seed company. I tried to find the thread but I guess it was lost with the server. Something worth looking into so others aren't steered in the wrong direction.
> So, what do you all think, Nirvana Shop or Gypsi Nirvana? Tell us your expereance if you have dealt with either.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 1, 2011)

What do you mean by rogue?  Ive never read a bad review about Gypsi.Ive probably done around 15 orders with Gypsi Nirvana and have gotten every order within ten days and the shipping is only like $6. :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## niteshft (Feb 2, 2011)

maineharvest said:
			
		

> What do you mean by rogue? Ive never read a bad review about Gypsi.Ive probably done around 15 orders with Gypsi Nirvana and have gotten every order within ten days and the shipping is only like $6. :hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


 
Thats good to know and I might try Gypsi next. I received the seeds that I ordered from Nirvana Shop yesturday but the replacement seeds that were supposed to be included were a no-show. Also, the seeds were incredably small and I can't imagine them even thinking of trying to pull something like that off. I'm including a pic, the seeds on the right are what I received.
View attachment IMG_0205 (580x387).jpg


----------



## ozzydiodude (Feb 2, 2011)

The size of the seeds don't mean a thing. Some strains have very small seeds other can be huge it's just according to what strain it is.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 2, 2011)

Ozzy is 100% right.  I got a ten pack of Shnazzleberry #2 from the breeder Chimera and the seeds were small like yours and were actually white like a premature seed.  I thought it was a some kind of joke when I got them in the mail.  I got 100% germ rate and I got nine nasty females.  Size and color dont always matter.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 2, 2011)

I've yet to get small seeds like that to germ. Hopefully, I will have better luck this time but I must say I'm not very encouraged. Must be because of all the other problems I've had with this breeder.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 2, 2011)

What is your germing method exactly?


----------



## niteshft (Feb 2, 2011)

I put them in water untill they sink (usually within 24 hrs) and then in paper towel in zip-lock till they form a taproot. I like to see what's going on doring the germination process. I then put them in soilless mix in party cups like alot of others do before I put them in thier final growing bucket.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Feb 2, 2011)

I've done three orders with Nirvana. Never had any issues, and to date have had 100% germ rate. 

I've never understood the whole placing them in water and then a paper towel thing. I stick them straight in to a pre soaked 1" rock wool cube.

Like others have said, size has no bearing at all and varies from strain to strain.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 8, 2011)

In four days it will be a full 2 months since I first ordered my seeds from Nirvana Shop and received an email that they will be shipped today, after I notified them I was going to reverse the charges with my credit card co.
 I will believe it when I have them in hand.


----------



## maineharvest (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, you should have just got your money back and went elsewhere.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 23, 2011)

They are finally here after 71 days. Heck, I could have almost made my own if they were autos. I wasn't even excited, just relieved to not have to look for them anymore. I don't think I'll be ordering from Nirvana Shop anymore. It's difficult as they are the first and only I've ordered from and I quickly put trust in them. But then again, I have had many issues with thier seeds and it's about time that I learned the lesson.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW, that is crazy long. Glad you got them but what a hassle.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 24, 2011)

I'll have to check when I ordered mine. I think it is about a month now.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 24, 2011)

Are you still waiting for yours, leaf? They sent mine after I told them I was going to reverse the charges with my credit card.


----------



## niteshft (Feb 25, 2011)

I just received an email from Nirvana stating that they were going to resend my order and they hoped it would arrive saftly. You see, I opened another ticket at the help desk just prior to getting my seeds and they just got around to answering it. It was very difficult to email back to tell them that the seeds had finally arrived and that I was no longer plan to do business with them. I so wanted to say nothing and accept the seeds as compensation for waiting 71+ days for my order.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 27, 2011)

niteshft said:
			
		

> Are you still waiting for yours, leaf? They sent mine after I told them I was going to reverse the charges with my credit card.



No sign as yet. I will check to see when I got the email saying they'd shipped them.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 27, 2011)

leafminer said:
			
		

> No sign as yet. I will check to see when I got the email saying they'd shipped them.


27th January they say they shipped. Hmmm . . . it's taking a long time.


----------



## dekgib (Feb 27, 2011)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> The size of the seeds don't mean a thing. Some strains have very small seeds other can be huge it's just according to what strain it is.



this is so true i got some smal seeds from sub but the plants themselves were amazing


----------



## leafminer (Mar 10, 2011)

It's now been 6 weeks so I am going to flag up this one with them. Totally sucks. In the meantime two other items arrived from the UK, posted much later.


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 10, 2011)

Two Items from the U.K. you bloody seed scavenger. 
Man id give up if i was waiting that long and i agree id take the other seeds as compensation too for the stoopidly long wait.:hubba:  
T4


----------



## leafminer (Mar 10, 2011)

Well, one of the items was a bit controversial but it did make it through . . . a large box of Tetley teabags wasn't even opened!


----------



## Time4Plan-B (Mar 10, 2011)

Tetley teabags are the best i only drink tetley tbh.
Lol
Cool leaf.
Are you originally from the U.K. then leaf
T4


----------



## leafminer (Mar 11, 2011)

Oh yes. I've lived in many parts of the world due to my career - I was an engineer - but I'm from the north west UK coast.

Looks like it is going to be a busy growing season because, after 6 weeks, the SEEDS have FINALLY arrived!
Got 10x Aurora and 10x AK48 this morning . . . good stealth . . . needless to say I do not say 'how'.
So I already have 5 x Black Domina and now some UK Cheese in germination, and I'm going to germ some autos ... I think I will have to leave the Aurora in the refri for the moment, I won't have enough space. Grow log coming soon, when the seeds sprout.


----------

